# POLL: DO you hate waiting for things to arrive in the mail as much as I do?



## Hawkeye (Mar 23, 2007)

GAHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I HATE WAITING FOR MY EBAY STUFF TO ARRIVE
hows that for being absolutely insane?

*runs around in circles, checks mailbox a million times runs back in circles checks mailbox*

in light of this 

Do you ever get anxious when waiting for something to arrive in the Mail?

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes, especially when the UPS tracking says it's supposed to be here when it is not.


----------



## Tyester (Mar 23, 2007)

Anytime I pay my hard earned money for something, I want what I pay for.

The only thing I invest in, is my body and maybe a savings account for the future, which I currently don't have at the moment.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 23, 2007)

Im the same lol, i did an order on Sunday and i was expecting it to arrive 5 days later but it came on tuesday! day under their delivery days which usually was 3-5 days

im forever checking the mailbox and asking mom if it arrived yet


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG, Hawkeye!!!! I totally feel you! I look up my tracking numbers on my phone. I even left work today just to pick up an ebay package and a waxing kit I ordered.....I stayed home and ate just so I wouldn't feel and look like a complete ass, LOL.


----------



## mistella (Mar 25, 2007)

I hateeeee waiting. Right now I am so mad because I made a HUGE MAC order (with Balloonacy stuff!) on Wednesday. I thought it would take maybe 3-5 days to get here so I put my shipping address in Riverside because I'm here until next Wednesday. I'm leaving for LA next Wednesday and the UPS website says it won't be in Riverside til Thursday! the day AFTER I leave!!! So I won't see my stuff til I come back to Riverside which will be in 2 weeks


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 25, 2007)

cant stand it when that happens. that why I dont ebay or online shop if I can help it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 25, 2007)

Actually my postman hates us, as we usually end up checking our mail like once a week.  He leaves us nasty notes on the door.  I am sure eventually we will drive him to start spitting in our mail.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't stand it as I have at least three spectra packages per week. I'm so happy when I find someone local and we can meet in person. But all-in-all it's like Christmas on a weekly basis.


----------



## msmack (Mar 25, 2007)

I HATE WAITING FOR MAIL! Drives me crazy and everyone around me lol. 'Hey, pass me the mail keys!' I have about 7 packages that are arriving next week...I stick little post-its to my mirror saying WHO is sending, and WHEN they send it, WHAT they are sending. When I recieve a package I take the post-it down! System works for me.


----------



## Holly (Mar 25, 2007)

I go crazy when I know somethings coming in the mail for me! I end up checking the mail everyday! And then when it's time for it to actually arrive, I get all worried about whether it was sent, or lost in the mail. And then once I get it I'm soo happy lol


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Actually my postman hates us, as we usually end up checking our mail like once a week. He leaves us nasty notes on the door. I am sure eventually we will drive him to start spitting in our mail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha.. we check our mail once a week too and im sure postman isnt happy, only time i check it more often is if im waiting on a package to come but even then i still dont check it everyday...


----------



## kimmy (Mar 25, 2007)

i'm waiting for my twloha shirt to get here...and i'm so stoked to get it but like...i'm pissed that i don't have it yet haha. guuh i HATE waiting for things to come in the mail, cause i always wonder "what if it gets lost?" haha i get a little paranoiiiid.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 25, 2007)

I hate waiting as well! 
I'm waiting for some piggies in the mail, I'm hoping I get it tomorrow, hehe!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 26, 2007)

I actually like the anticipation and excitement of waiting for something good in the mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's even better when the package actually comes though haha!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 26, 2007)

im gonna be in a position of waiting for a package soon. im getting myself a video ipod *sqeeee*


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 27, 2007)

I know how you AAAALL feel, especially me being in Canada, things take so much longer.  Okay but what I hate more than the waiting is the TAXES we have to pay on packages.  WTH!!!!  60 Dollars I have to pay for products I ordered from Skinstore


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 27, 2007)

*squeeee* just purchased my iPod, gotta wait til freakin monday! its gonna kill me now lol


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_I actually like the anticipation and excitement of waiting for something good in the mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's even better when the package actually comes though haha!_

 
I'm EXACTLY the same. It livens up an 'orrid day when I come home from work and all the OTHER mail that may be sitting there to open is ALLLLLL going to be bills.... it's nice if you have to open three or four bills or sift through junk mail if there's an exciting little package to open at the end of it all as an incentive


----------

